# Win Chris's Guitar - Part Deux! Win an ESP LTD H-207 for Charity!



## Chris

*Win Chris, or Josh's, ESP LTD H-207!*







Members around last year will recall the old raffle, hosted by Chip The Raffle Rat and won by Josh. Well, Josh never played it much, and to help out the site he has decided to give the guitar back to us. So again, it's time to send this guy to a good home! The guitar is in player condition, has a few bumps and bruises and depending on how you like your axes, probably could use a fresh setup since it's basically sat in the case for the better part of a year.

Now, before we get started, you might be thinking "Hm, well I already donated to the site, what's up with raffling it off twice?". In light of this, *100% of the proceeds from this raffle will be donated to the The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals,* after shipping and paypal fees. You can check them out and their policies here: ASPCA: The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals

And now, a few pics of our dusty and wayward guitar in all it's green goodness. It's pretty, it plays well, it has new strings, it has a black cliplock strap and it needs someone to play it!






















*Every entrant will get site contributor features on here, including the tag, increased PM storage, bold username and access to the image uploader, as well as the special User Profile features.* This counts as a site contribution! If you're already a contributor, you get a hug from Drew. *If you're outside the US, you'll have to cover customs/VAT or any of that jazz. Regular shipping will be on us*. Hey, it's for charity.  

*The Drawing*

I will be on business travel from February 25-March 7, so I'll take entries up until Sunday the 6th of March. Since I won't be home, and every proper ss.org event requires me, Drew and some sort of booze, the actual drawing (barring any unforseen delays) should be the weekend of the 9th. As anyone who saw last year's drawing can tell you, while we won't say what we're doing, it will be:


Fair
On Video
Ridiculous

*I'm in! Sign me up!*

To enter, paypal $20 to [email protected]. *For the sake of my sanity, please include the following so I know who you are!* If you don't use paypal, unfortunately since I won't be home until the drawing weekend I can't take regular snailmail entries. Keep in mind that you don't need a paypal account to actually use paypal, so you can use your regular credit card w/o an account to enter.


Your name and address. 
Your shipping address, if it's different. 
Your forum name. 
The best email address to use for contacting you. 
Mention the fact that you're entering the raffle somewhere in the body/comments.

Once entries start coming in, I'll update a list in this thread. Your name will correspond to a number, and that number will probably end up being your "ticket" number in the actual drawing. 






Chip The Raffle Rat, may he rest in peace, thanks you in advance, as I'm sure the ASPCA will when they get a check from ss.org.  I'd also like to once again thank Josh for the guitar itself, as he could easily have just thrown it on eBay but instead opted to donate it back to ss.org so that it can find a good home.

Any questions, post up, and please fire a post up in this thread as well if you sent in an entry.

*Again, I will be on work travel until Saturday, March 8 (and on a plane most of the day). The drawing will be Sunday the 9th, barring any severe jet-lag/hangover that may occur. The deadline to enter is Friday the 7th.*


----------



## Chris

Entrants:

(Note that when I'm on work travel, I'll only be able to update this once a day, at night)


arnoroth661
Turmoil
TimSE
budda
JPMDan
metalfiend
Lordovchaos
Themissing
Lee
Mattmc74
courtney2018
rg_76
berger
7StringofAblicK 
friendforafoe
eelblack2
yevetz
Isan
urklvt
cadenhead (pretty)
drjenkins 
Purist
popsyche
s7eve
jbrol
Jason
emperoff
Ibznorange
thebhef
bmillerco
merlintkd


----------



## m3ta1head

RIP Chip!


----------



## DelfinoPie

I'm tempted to enter because its for a good cause and because thats an awesome guitar.

However, I have no idea how much customs/VAT would come to for shipping to the UK 
I'll get back to you 

Josh is awesome for donating it back to the boards, and like you say, not going through eBay  Thanks, man!


----------



## arnoroth661

Raffle entry submitted.


----------



## arnoroth661

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## ukfswmart

Bah, I would be all over this if it weren't for the bolt-on construction; that natural binding is heavenly!


----------



## Metal Ken

ukfswmart said:


> Bah, I would be all over this if it weren't for the bolt-on construction; that natural binding is heavenly!



Dude, its 20$. if you win, you get it for 20$


----------



## D-EJ915

ukfswmart said:


> Bah, I would be all over this if it weren't for the bolt-on construction; that natural binding is heavenly!


well to console you, they blow away RG7321s in every way


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> well to console you, they blow away RG7321s in every way



It sure does. I own a 7321 too, the 207 is just a much nicer instrument all around.


----------



## JPMDan

hmmm I'm thinking about entering cause my buddy is interested in a 7 string.


----------



## turmoil

my money has been donated 
sure would be nice to replace my squier 7 string lol

Chris, this is a super awesome cause and i am just glad to be able to help it out.


----------



## JPMDan

Hey Chris I have an idea for this raffle. You and drew get seriously drunk, then you or Drew get blindfolded and the other one will throw papers with the numbers at the other. Whatever one gets caught is the loser, last paper left is the winner.


----------



## Chris

turmoil said:


> my money has been donated
> sure would be nice to replace my squier 7 string lol
> 
> Chris, this is a super awesome cause and i am just glad to be able to help it out.


----------



## Chris

JPMDan said:


> Hey Chris I have an idea for this raffle. You and drew get seriously drunk, then you or Drew get blindfolded and the other one will throw papers with the numbers at the other. Whatever one gets caught is the loser, last paper left is the winner.



Once everything's said and done and it's drawing time, I'll start another thread for ideas on how to draw it. Just keep this thread for entries.


----------



## TimSE

Woo!
Sent mine


----------



## budda

sending mine right now


----------



## ukfswmart

Metal Ken said:


> Dude, its 20$. if you win, you get it for 20$



Yeah, but I'd never play it! 



D-EJ915 said:


> well to console you, they blow away RG7321s in every way



Eh, if I was an Ibanez fanboi I might care about that, but all the Ibanez 7s I've played have been a load of arse, in my opinion


----------



## yevetz

will be in, in 48 hours


----------



## Alex-D33

Count me in


----------



## JPMDan

Money sent.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I'm gonna enter as soon as I get paid.

Fuck the guitar, it's for a good cause.




And I expect that hug from Drew promptly after I pay.


----------



## Groff

OMG I just totally fucked up and sent money without my info in the comments... >.<

Sorry Chris, i'll PM you my info...


----------



## Chris

Gotcha.


----------



## metalfiend666

Sent. I think you'll know which one's mine


----------



## dream-thief

What's the do [or no-do] with UK entries?


----------



## metalfiend666

dream-thief said:


> What's the do [or no-do] with UK entries?





Chris said:


> *If you're outside the US, you'll have to cover customs/VAT or any of that jazz. Regular shipping will be on us*.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

money sent


----------



## AngelVivaldi

oh man! This is awesome, i was thinking about buying one of these bad boys being that I still dont have a 7 of my own LOL I'm that much more excited to be giving it to a worthy cause\m/


----------



## Lee

Entered.


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Mattmc74

20.00 bucks just sent to ya Chris


----------



## Shawn

Pm me your address, C. I'll send payment. That H207 is still lookin' nice!


----------



## rg_76

$20 on its way =)


----------



## Berger

$20 sent


----------



## courtney2018

I'm in!


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Grendel

I have to fund my Paypal account. Thanks.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Money has been sent


----------



## Chris

Grendel said:


> I have to fund my Paypal account. Thanks.



March 7.


----------



## friendforafoe

I think I entered  my shipping address is different than my billing address though...let me know if you need it. This is the first i've used paypal, so i probably failed...but i likes aminals so hopefully it works (and yes i said "aminals")


----------



## Mastodon

I'm down for the cause, but out of curiousity, why an animal organization instead of some sort of music organization?


----------



## eelblack2

Im in. Good cause, and great idea Chris.


----------



## yevetz

20$ sent  Im in


----------



## Chris

Updated. Mastodon - did you send anything? If so, PM me your email addy.

It's for an animal organization in honor of Chip The Raffle Rat.


----------



## Chris

friendforafoe said:


> I think I entered  my shipping address is different than my billing address though...let me know if you need it. This is the first i've used paypal, so i probably failed...but i likes aminals so hopefully it works (and yes i said "aminals")



Gotcha. 

Before I ship it out I'll triple check a billion times with the winner anyway.


----------



## Psychoface

RIP Chip
teh axe iz sex 
good luck everyone


----------



## Chris

yevetz said:


> 20$ sent  Im in



You might want to doublecheck the cost of actually shipping it to you man. I think it might end up being more than the guitar is worth. :\


----------



## yevetz

Chris said:


> You might want to doublecheck the cost of actually shipping it to you man. I think it might end up being more than the guitar is worth. :\



I have a bussines partner in US (Maryland) I put shipping address in payment, check it. If you will not find it (maybe some bugs or so) I'll PM you


----------



## Chris




----------



## yevetz

Chris said:


>


----------



## cadenhead

I'm in! 

Chris, check yo PM's about my mailing address.


----------



## yevetz

Good luck for everyone


----------



## XEN

Money sent. Good luck all.


----------



## Isan

SO IN!


----------



## Josh

Money sent!


----------



## Ishan

Mmmm well, I'd like to enter but the shipping would be something like 50$ via USPS  let me think about it til tomorrow night (greenwich winter time hehe) as my brain is not too clear at 00:35


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## cadenhead

Hey, I'm not on your list. 

Bad Chris.


----------



## Chris

Lies!


----------



## Popsyche




----------



## Purist

entry sent.


----------



## drjenkins

Sent mine in.


----------



## budda

holy shit, this thread title has a french word in it!

now PSP HAS to sign up! 

that guitar is mine


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Jongpil Yun

OK, I'll enter.

I'm posting right now as a reminder to do so.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

Colorblindness strikes again! (My way of asking what color it's supposed to be). It looks grey-ish, but I'd prefer not to guess. Green gives me the most trouble, so I try to avoid it (even though this is a beautiful instrument, regardless of the color) . . .


----------



## Steve

JohnnyCNote said:


> Colorblindness strikes again! (My way of asking what color it's supposed to be). Green gives me the most trouble.



Sorry, Bro.... It's Green.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

I had a feeling it was. Oh well, I could always give it to my brother . . .


----------



## El Caco

I'm in


----------



## JBroll

Payment sent... any way I could transfer the Contributor status to someone else, since I already got that?

(I smell another raffle...)

Jeff


----------



## Isan

4 days till I win  



edit: 4 days for other people to waste money 
and 6 days till I am confirmed winner lol


----------



## Jason




----------



## Chris

Updated. 

Note: I fly in late on Saturday night, and am taking Monday off of work. In the interest of getting this thing out the door to the winner, the raffle drawing video is apt to be pretty tame. I'll be hung over, jet lagged and working on not much sleep on Sunday, so apologies in advance for the lack of Drinking and Drew in the vid.


----------



## Emperoff

Money sent! 

The guitar will be mine!


----------



## ibznorange

Entered
Cool thing you guys are doing


----------



## Chris

Updated


----------



## zimbloth

It would be cool if you could hold a seance and have Chip show up and select the winner


----------



## thebhef

Dual purpose post!

My First Post, I'm a dude from Nebraska, hoping to get my first 7 before the end of the summer.

also, Entered


----------



## budda

its this weekend, aaaaahhhh!


----------



## Mattmc74

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lee

Mattmc74 said:


> Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## yevetz

yeah good luck to everyone on Ukrainian it will be &#1059;&#1076;&#1072;&#1095;&#1080;!!! (Udachi)


----------



## velocity

is it too late to enter? i can't believe i didn't see this...


----------



## MerlinTKD

Donated! 

I'm a day late, I know... I don't care.  Just got paid last night, and it's a good cause, so if I'm out of the raffle, _c'est la vie_, I'm just happy to donate! 

Good luck to all in the raffle!


----------



## Chris

Entries are *closed* and the drawing is tonight! 

I'm 99% sure I got everyone, but if for any reason I missed you, post up now!


----------



## Chris

MerlinTKD said:


> Donated!
> 
> I'm a day late, I know... I don't care.  Just got paid last night, and it's a good cause, so if I'm out of the raffle, _c'est la vie_, I'm just happy to donate!
> 
> Good luck to all in the raffle!



Gotcha.


----------



## Chris

Drawing videos and winner here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...-drawing-thread-we-have-winner-videos-up.html


----------

